# Bear Lake Morning



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

This exemplifies part of what I had to deal with shooting landscapes...perfectly clear skies. Not sure if I've posted much from this side of the lake, but you can see the aspens were near peak...Please pardon the compression artifacts. The original looks much better. More to come.

*Bear Lake Morning*








_D300 / Tokina __[email protected]__ / f/4.8 / HDR 1/30-1/2 sec / ISO 100_


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice composition, Rusty.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shot! Glad you made it up that way this year.. Doubt I will.. )-:}


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, that is terrible. Yea right, I wish my best can come out as good as your bad shots. Beautiful.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I dont see how clouds could make that better. That is a great shot IMO


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I'll have to admit I'm still a bit burned out. After doing this intensively for a few years now and being able to see marked improvement on a regular basis, I got the bar to a point that I felt I was underachieving on most of my stuff. 

As I stated in an earlier post I really wanted to come back and blow you away, but conditions forced me to deviate from the plan. That coupled with many months of not shooting just wasn't a good combination - especially as picky as I've become lately.

As always thank you for the compliments. I've always been humbled by the support from the wonderful people that I've received here. I think this is just something I have to work (shoot) through.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I hear ya Rusty. Maybe you need to spend some time on the Digital Photography School forum. Maybe you could learn how to take more presentable pictures than this half baked attempt. Learn to use your histogram and things like that. LOL. You crack me up. Might could have been better if you had cought "big foot" taking a bath in the background or something. Besides it's more about being there to take the picture than the picture itself.. 



For anyone wondering, Rusty taught me about using the histogram (among other things) on my camera at BBSP several years ago.. (-:}


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's not right that an accomplished photographer should get perfect conditions. there's got to be some challenge that makes you work just that little bit harder otherwise what would keep you interested? you'd be bored stiff in no time flat.

Rusty, do you ever do black and white landscapes?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

You da man Rusty. Ive never seen anything bad come out of the camera of yours. Beautiful photo.....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words. Have to say it's definitely good to be back. Karen, here's one from 2 years ago with the Minolta...not sure if I posted it here or not. I usually turn to B&W only when the colors are bad... 

*Dream Lake*
*








**Minolta Maxxum 7D / 1/2 sec @ f/8 / 22mm / ISO100*


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

can i ask a probably fairly dumb question. do you use filters? i'd like to know your thoughts either way if you've time.

rosesm
ps sometimes i use black and white _despite_ the beautiful colours.


----------

